# black widows



## Leliel (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi, does anyone keep these? 
if so, i am looking to acquire (nick, purloin, pay for) an old skin, preferably adult, to put in a display case with several tarantula moults, much like the victorians did with other animals. if anyone has any un wanted moults would they please let me know? i'll never keep them myself. thanks!


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

They don't give off a good skin in all fairness. Nothing to boast about anyway. All you get is a few legs really, no abdomen or famous hourglass etc. You would be better off keeping a false one as a pet maybe?


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> They don't give off a good skin in all fairness. Nothing to boast about anyway. All you get is a few legs really, no abdomen or famous hourglass etc. You would be better off keeping a false one as a pet maybe?


There are false Widows????? I never knew this.

Off to :google:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

skimsa said:


> There are false Widows????? I never knew this.
> 
> Off to :google:


Weve just had two egg sacks hatch - weve got millions of S.grossa. You can have some if you pay for postage :lol2:


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

chondro13 said:


> Weve just had two egg sacks hatch - weve got millions of S.grossa. You can have some if you pay for postage :lol2:


They said the devil would be tempting - (let me find a care sheet)


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

i'm sorry if i sound like a bit of an idiot 
but are false widows on the DWA ?
Ty


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Biggys said:


> i'm sorry if i sound like a bit of an idiot
> but are false widows on the DWA ?
> Ty


Nope. They're native in most parts of the UK now. Plus they aren't really classed as 'dangerous' as such. But in my mind even the Latrodectus sp aren't all that terrible really...


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Nope. They're native in most parts of the UK now. Plus they aren't really classed as 'dangerous' as such. But in my mind even the Latrodectus sp aren't all that terrible really...


ok thanks mate sorry for the stupid question :blush:
Ty


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

skimsa said:


> They said the devil would be tempting - (let me find a care sheet)


really REALLY easy to care for - room temp, room humidity, stick to climb on - spray once a week for water and/or throw a cricket in. job done. 



Biggys said:


> i'm sorry if i sound like a bit of an idiot
> but are false widows on the DWA ?
> Ty


Definitely not : victory: anything of the Latrodectus genus (true widows) is on DWA, any other 'widow' (steadota genus for example) as far as i know is not.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

chondro13 said:


> really REALLY easy to care for - room temp, room humidity, stick to climb on - spray once a week for water and/or throw a cricket in. job done.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely not : victory: anything of the Latrodectus genus (true widows) is on DWA, any other 'widow' (steadota genus for example) as far as i know is not.


Thanks
i like the GTP in you Sig aswell it's stunning


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Biggys said:


> Thanks
> i like the GTP in you Sig aswell it's stunning


Thanks hun  she just crapped all over the bedroom floor while taking her out on her perch to clean the viv - so shes not in my good books :devil:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

chondro13 said:


> really REALLY easy to care for - room temp, room humidity, stick to climb on - spray once a week for water and/or throw a cricket in. job done.


Yup really easy, but saying that every widow i've ever kept has been kept bone dry. Never seen water in there lives if reared from slings, ans i've kept and bred them this way for years, so i think they're stupidly easy to keep


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

"My" widows get sprayed once every 2-4 weeks very lightly, other than that i keep them very dry. 

Massivly understated little spiders!

As already mentioned there skins are a waste of time, nothing but a few legs!


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

chondro13 said:


> really REALLY easy to care for - room temp, room humidity, stick to climb on - spray once a week for water and/or throw a cricket in. job done.


:lol2: This caused the mother of all argument between me and my flat mate last night. Appraently he doesnt get any because girls are scared to come over because i have a :censor: cobra (shes actually a Falsie). If i dare bring a black widow into the house he's off.

I told him its a false widow, he replied "Yeah, like that 'False' Cobra which hunts me. Everythings False to you, when are we getting a False Dragon?"

I think this may take some persuading.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

skimsa said:


> :lol2: This caused the mother of all argument between me and my flat mate last night. Appraently he doesnt get any because girls are scared to come over because i have a :censor: cobra (shes actually a Falsie). If i dare bring a black widow into the house he's off.
> 
> I told him its a false widow, he replied "Yeah, like that 'False' Cobra which hunts me. Everythings False to you, when are we getting a False Dragon?"
> 
> I think this may take some persuading.


Tell him hes after the wrong type of girls..... :lol2:


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

I would tell him just to man up! I have rooms full of snakes and spiders, and its never stopped me! 

If anything to problem is when a girl comes back they are more intersted in my animals than me!


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

eco_tonto said:


> I would tell him just to man up! I have rooms full of snakes and spiders, and its never stopped me!
> *
> If anything to problem is when a girl comes back they are more intersted in my animals than me!*


Hate to say it Dave, but that would probably be the case  :lol2:

(what? you have some REALLY nice animals..... :whistling2: )


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

Cheers...........

I shall bare this in mind Helen, Holiday Inn it is :whistling2:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

eco_tonto said:


> Cheers...........
> 
> I shall bare this in mind Helen, Holiday Inn it is :whistling2:


<3



:lol2:


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

your a flirt :blush:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

eco_tonto said:


> your a flirt :blush:


aww BLUSHING are we :lol2:


----------

